
Android Security 2017 Year in Review [pdf] - wyldfire
https://source.android.com/security/reports/Google_Android_Security_2017_Report_Final.pdf
======
wyldfire
> In 2016, our systems started using machine learning to help detect and
> classify mobile threats ...

> Google's systems learn which apps are potentially harmful and which are safe
> by analyzing our entire app database. ... if any apps are attempting
> anything suspicious, such as interacting with other apps on the device in
> unexpected ways, accessing or sharing personal data without authorization

Does Apple do something similar for iOS apps? Or is the design of iOS such
that apps are well-isolated enough that they don't need to?

